# Tell me your 50# arrow setup



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have shot 42-45# bows so long I’m out of my league setting up my 50# recurve for an upcoming hog hunt. I draw 28”. I’m thinking a 31” .400 with 200 grains up front to start out with. I haven’t started experimenting yet and curious how you guys have your 50# recurves set up.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Jan 23, 2009)

My set up at 48# is full length ics hunter 400 with 250 grains up front seems to tune very well out of 21” satori with hex 6 limbs


----------



## Twoglasseyes (Jul 11, 2016)

My 50# Tracker warf with Kaya K2 longs likes full length Carbon Express Heritage 150’s (500 spine) w/ 175 gr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leatherback (Jun 7, 2017)

Full length VAP 400 with 250 up front. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was shooting 50# I used 340s cut to 30" and 175 tips

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## thumperjones (Oct 5, 2017)

Javaman Helms Deep, cut to center. 49# @ 27"
RER XR static recurve, cut past center, built out to center. 48# @ 27" 

Gold Tip Hunters 400 spine, 29" nock valley to BOP, 200gr points, standard 11gr inserts. 3X4" feathers, 6" wraps. Works out to about 480gr. Shoot and bareshaft great out of both bows.

One thing to mention, I tend to have stiffer arrow setups than most others seem to shoot. Don't know if it's crappy form or release, good release (doubt it, LOL) or what. But it's consistent


----------



## Twoglasseyes (Jul 11, 2016)

thumperjones said:


> Javaman Helms Deep, cut to center. 49# @ 27"
> RER XR static recurve, cut past center, built out to center. 48# @ 27"
> 
> Gold Tip Hunters 400 spine, 29" nock valley to BOP, 200gr points, standard 11gr inserts. 3X4" feathers, 6" wraps. Works out to about 480gr. Shoot and bareshaft great out of both bows.
> ...


Funny, mine tend to be flexy-er than most. I also doubt that this is an indication of stellar form, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twoglasseyes said:


> My 50# Tracker warf with Kaya K2 longs likes full length Carbon Express Heritage 150’s (500 spine) w/ 175 gr.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting enough, this is for my tracker warf also. Very few of these risers around.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I shoot .340s out of my 50# recurves (ACC 3-60). Depending on the bow they are cut to 30" or 31" and point weight is between 150 and 250 grains. My draw length is 29".


----------



## nrhoffman93 (Sep 18, 2016)

I shoot a Montana longbow at about 49# and it likes full length (32.5") Gold Tip Traditional 5575 (.400) arrows with 75 grain inserts and 125 grain heads.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

On my Bob Lee Ultimate 62" AMO with #50 OTF at 31" I used 32" long Quest Archery PowerPunch arrows .300 spine with 360gr up front.

Marko


----------



## newmexarcher (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm shooting a 47# @ 28" custom longbow. My draw is 30", so I'm pulling right at 50# to maybe just a touch over. I'm using full length (32") GT Traditionals in .400 spine with 125 gr points and 100 gr brass inserts


----------



## Twoglasseyes (Jul 11, 2016)

ChadMR82 said:


> Interesting enough, this is for my tracker warf also. Very few of these risers around.


Small world, what’s up Chad? Brandon Glass here from the FB Warfbow page. Well that’s what mine likes, but like I said, I tend to shoot a weaker spine than most for whatever reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

30.25" 500 spine Beman ICS Bowhunters. 100 gr brass insert. 225 gr tip. 3x5" shield cut. 577 total, 27% foc. 

Shoot the same arrow in my Sage (45/30"), Kodiak Magnum (47.5/30") and Grizzly (50/30")

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slalomnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Tip kinetic, 340 spine, 75 grain insert, 250 grain point, 13 grain collar, 4 Fletch, 30". Pulling 54 pounds or so.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Before I sold my 50-51# Schafer silver tip to another floor a member I believe I was shooting Full length Easton full metal jacket’s with 200 grains upfront.


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

I shoot a measured 53.5lbs at 29.5" out of a moderate R/D bow with fast flight string. I get on average 147fps through my chronograph. My arrows are Gold Tip 5575's with 225gr up front. I can have my bare shafts group to my broad heads out to 45yds (the farthest I've shot it and almost twice the distance that I would ever hunt at so that's good enough for me).


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

my 50# set up Im using 400 spine gold tip traditional only arrows cut at 30.5'' with a 29'' DL with a 125 grain tip coming in at 430 grains, shoots flat and will blow thru any hog or deer


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Easton Aftermath 400s, 75 gr brass insert, 125 gr broadhead, 4" feathers, about 490 gr total weight.


----------



## pcf (Jul 29, 2014)

I am shooting a FatalStyk and I draw 27". I shoot 500 spine GT Traditionals with 175 up front.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

I'm pretty new to the trad game and I have recently purchased a 45# Samick Journey. I should have read here more I guess, my gut was saying 400 spine but arrow charts were saying 340 so I ordered GT Trad 340's. I also have a 35# Bear Tartan and I have been shooting 500 spine in it pretty well. I hope I didn't make a mistake with the 340's. I have a 30" draw so I guess I'll square up the ends and try a couple full length. I may have a REALLY high FOC LOL..........


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

My longbow is 55# @ 28"... my draw length is 30". 

My first arrows were full length Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 5575 400 spine four fletched 75-105* and 125gr tips. 

Next I got full length Easton Powerflights (equivalent to Beman ICS Bowhunter) 340 with 125gr tips, four 2.5-inch RW feathers w as much helical and offset as I can give them. They're about 1gpi heavier than the GTs. 

Since 
a) both of those are no longer available, 
b) I like lighter arrows, 
c) I'm still learning and experimenting, and 
d) I don't like to spend money

my next choice might be GT Ultralight Entrada; not sure if 400 or 340.


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

I shoot .400's with 150 up front. 29" draw length and arrows cut at 30". Any longer or any heavier and I would be moving to .340's


----------



## bkspyder (Dec 18, 2017)

29" xx75 2117, 175 tips, 16.5% foc. 
Looking at ICS hunter 340s with 225 and 23% foc.
B/c always looking....


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Holm-made River Runner 49# @ 28" Gold Tip Traditional 500 31.5" with standard insert and 125 grain tip. Works for me....


----------



## jcline84 (Feb 20, 2018)

CX heritage 250 29.5" 75 grain insert 125 grain heads


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

30.5" goldtip 340 with 200 grain heads. Works for me in bows from 48-55# most of the time.


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

I’m shooting 2117 (.400 spine) gamegetters cut to 30” with 200 grns upfront out of a 58lb longbow.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Black widow - 50lbs at 29” likes a full length 340 powerflight with 300g and my Border ilf CH likes either axis 260 or FMJ 300 both full length and with 200g up front.


----------



## Sun (Aug 27, 2017)

30.5” GT Pierce Platinum 400s, 600 up front, 4 fletch 2” razors out of a 50# longbow 
Just started dialing it in and I’m enjoying the efoc


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sun said:


> 30.5” GT Pierce Platinum 400s, 600 up front, 4 fletch 2” razors out of a 50# longbow
> Just started dialing it in and I’m enjoying the efoc


How do you get 600g upfront?


----------



## Sun (Aug 27, 2017)

I’m using the Valkyrie centerpin system


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

How does that system work - they weight 22 grains? I'd use Woody Weights to get that weight.

Bowmania


----------



## Sun (Aug 27, 2017)

Sun said:


> 30.5” GT Pierce Platinum 400s, 600 up front, 4 fletch 2” razors out of a 50# longbow
> Just started dialing it in and I’m enjoying the efoc


It’s actually only 425 grain! I purchased the arrows and components 2nd hand and after a little reading the insert labeled 350 has no correlation to the weight. It’s only a 75 grain insert. 
I was blowing out my GT traditionals and read about the Valkyrie system. The center pin on the point goes past the ss outsert, producing a really solid front end
My apologies for the original confusion on the weight


----------



## dblcut (Mar 14, 2018)

30.5" Gold Tip trad. 500's standard insert footed with 1" aluminum and 225 grain point or broadhead.
29.5" Beeman Centershot trad. 400's standard insert and also 225 grain broadhead with my bows that are cut to center.
Around 20% FOC and 550 grain total arrow weight,I shoot these from bows 45 to 50 lb's @ my 28" draw,recurves and longbows.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

GT Traditionals, .500, cut to 28 3/4”, 50 gr. GT insert, 3-4” fletch, 7” arrow wrap. I can shoot these with 45 - 53# bows. Tip weight can be 125 - 150 gr. Whichever flies best for given rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V137 (Jan 23, 2018)

Black Eagle traditional, 400 spine, at 31" with 175 up front, and Black Eagle instinct, 350 spine, at 30" with 225 up front. These are for my 51lb Max 5 limbs at (52lb) 29" draw. I shoot 400's and 450's at 31" and 30" on my 50lb recurve depending on the arrow.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

29” GT Trads, 75 grain brass insert, 145 grain head. Wraps and 3 4” Fletch, no collars on these.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I am able to run 500s on the 45 to 52lb bows. Length is depending but my draw length is a scant 26”. The recurve I hunt elk with is 54lbs, 400 Axis, standard HIT, cut to 29” including nock, 225 grain tip. For targets and 3D I run an Axis 500, 150 to 175 grains, standard HIT and shaft are cut to 27 3/4. Personally I would get a test kit before you buy a dozen of anything. Spend some time playing around with the arrows and tips at different lengths, paper and or bare shaft them and see what gives you the best performance. It can save you a lot of money and time. Good luck


----------



## Ryan_Nevedal (May 11, 2017)

ChadMR82 said:


> I have shot 42-45# bows so long I’m out of my league setting up my 50# recurve for an upcoming hog hunt. I draw 28”. I’m thinking a 31” .400 with 200 grains up front to start out with. I haven’t started experimenting yet and curious how you guys have your 50# recurves set up.


I’m shooting a Super Grizzly 58” with a 27.5” draw pulling approximately 58#. I’m shooting a 29.5” gold tip traditional @ 9.3 gpi I have a 40 gr. brass insert, a 100 gr. Goldtip FOC weight system behind the insert and a 175 gr. field tip. With 3-4” shield cut right wing feathers they shook like a dream.


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

Just get a shaft and point test kit from 3 Rivers... That'll be more beneficial than anything. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

My 50lb, 58 inch griz likes warrior 500s with a 175 head. Arrow are around 29 inches, draw length 27.5. Bareshaft, broadheads, field points all group together. Oh, the bow has a Hoyt super rest glued on it. Two arrow widths left of centershot. I don't shoot it much, and prefer 40-42lbs for hunting. I shoot the lighter weight more accurately. Mark


----------

